# فيلا من تصميمي بعد الانشاء



## assuamro (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

فيلا من تصميمي ... كنت عرضتها قبل البناء ( صورة 3dmax ) والحمد لله اتممنا بنائها وفي الصيف المقبل ان شاء الله سنكمل تشطيبها .

ارجو ان تعجبكم وشكرا للجميع







http://community.webshots.com/photo/2162630830104165886hTBVEs


----------



## azab1988 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله تصميم رائع ومزيج متقن وبارع من المفردات المعمارية القديمة والحديثة
بس لى سؤال صغير
كم عدد درجات هذا السلم الشرفى حتى اصل الى المدخل الرئيسى ؟


----------



## assuamro (11 أكتوبر 2008)

azab1988 قال:


> ما شاء الله تصميم رائع ومزيج متقن وبارع من المفردات المعمارية القديمة والحديثة
> بس لى سؤال صغير
> كم عدد درجات هذا السلم الشرفى حتى اصل الى المدخل الرئيسى ؟


 

اهلا وسهلا يا بش مهندس


عدد الدرجات 19 بارتفاع 17 سم

والف شكر على مرورك


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله 
تصميم خارجى ممتاز 
و ارجو ان يكون التصميم الداخلى اجمل
و اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## assuamro (12 أكتوبر 2008)

علاء عمر محمد قال:


> ما شاء الله
> تصميم خارجى ممتاز
> و ارجو ان يكون التصميم الداخلى اجمل
> و اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


 

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

والف شكر على مروركم الكريم


----------



## عاشق حيفا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

هاد عنا بفلسطين؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
راح اقول الصراحة براايي.......المشرووع تصميم جميييييل جدااااا اتمنى لك التوفيق
لكن تصميم الدرج غريب ....
ان كان هذا التصميم بفلسطين الدرج بالذات فانا اول مرة اشوف تصميم بهذه الصورة ....
مشكووور جزيلاااا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

صراحة المبنى جميل وفخم
لكن بصراحة السلم غريب 
وان كان لابد منه فكان من الافضل ملأ الفراغ تحت السلم ببناء من الطوب سيكون اظرف

او الدور الارضى يحول الى بدروم افضل


----------



## بنار اسيا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يوفقك و يسهلك والى التميز بحول الله
اظم راي الى غرابة السلم...لكن
تبقى لكل وجهة نظر ..وابداع..والى النجاحات والتالق لمشاريع اخرى بحول الله
مشكور وفقتم


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة مبنى عجيب ورهيب أشكرك


----------



## معماري لاحقا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا ...... بس هو لية السلم الشرفي في فيلا ليس بالضرورة وجودة ..... يحبز وجودة بمبني المحكمة او مباني تتجه الي العظمة المعنوية .......بس جميل المشروع


----------



## كريم العاني (17 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميم جميل و ان شاء الله تكون بعد الانهاء اجمل بكثير
بارك الله فيك .........


----------



## سـليمان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

صراحة المبنى جميل وفخم


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم جميل و ان شاء الله تكون بعد الانهاء اجمل بكثير
بارك الله فيك .........*​


----------



## assuamro (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اشكركم جميعا على مشاركتكم وتعليقاتكم وتشجيعكم 

ملاحظه : الفيلا في فلسطين مدينة الخليل .

اخواني وزملائي بالنسبة للدرج لقد تم تصميمه بهذا الشكل للسبب التالي :

هناك تسوية ارضية صممت للمناسبات ( الصغيره ) وفيها غرفة نوم واحده وحمام ومطبخ وساحة للمناسبات فكان من المستحيل ان نمر من خلالها للطابق الارضي والذي يحتوي على الصالونات وصالة المعيشه والمطبخ الرئيسي للمنزل ، علما بان التسوية ليست على كامل الطابق الارضي 
بسبب انحدار الارض الطبيعية .
فكانت الفكره ان يكون المدخل الرئيسي فوق التسوية ولسهولة الوصول اليه يجب ان يكون درج مريح حيث عدد الدرجات كان كبيرا نوعا ما - بالنسبة لمدخل - ... 19 درجه .

فاتت الفكره بان يكون درج شبه دائري ونكسر طول الدرج ببسطه بعد 7 درجات وان الدرج بهذا الشكل لا ياخد مســـــــــافه كبيره من الساحة امام الفيلا .
كما هو موضح في الصوره .


----------



## محمد عمار العقيلي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم التصميم جيد وللكن هناك عيب واضح في تنفيذ الدرج المفروض تكون دائرة واضحة كما في المسقط وليس ellipse


----------



## اميرة حنفى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله فعلا التصميم رائع .. بارك الله فيك .... نتمنى المزيد من النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## assuamro (18 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد عمار العقيلي قال:


> اخي الكريم التصميم جيد وللكن هناك عيب واضح في تنفيذ الدرج المفروض تكون دائرة واضحة كما في المسقط وليس ellipse


 

اخي الكريم م . محمد
اشكرك على مشاركتك واريد ان اوضح لك ولجميع الزملاء بان الدرج منفذ 100% ولا يوجد اي عيب في تنفيذه .

صحيح ان الدرج في المسقط دائري ولكن عند رفعه ( او نجري له عمليه الاسقاط ) لعمل واجهه له
يصبح بهذا الشكل ( اي ان الواجهه هي ellipse ) والمسقط دائري 100%

وساقوم بتصويره على ارض الواقع ( من اعلى المدخل ) حتى اوضح لك الامر .


واكرر لك شكري على مروركم الكريم


----------



## سمية موسى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميم خارجى ممتاز 
و ارجو ان يكون التصميم الداخلى اجمل
و اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## سمية موسى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو الاستفسار عن موقع الفيلا.فانا عضو جديد في المنتدى


----------



## assuamro (18 أكتوبر 2008)

سمية موسى قال:


> ارجو الاستفسار عن موقع الفيلا.فانا عضو جديد في المنتدى


 
الف شكر للمشاركة

موقع الفيلا في فلسطين - مدينة الخليل جنوب مدينة القدس الشريف .


----------



## assuamro (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجو ان الدرج يكون واضحا وفكرته واضحة للجميع وما سبب تصميمه بهذا الشكل وانا بنتظار ارائكم .


----------



## iyadcoo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

احسنت ما شاء الله تصميم جميل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
تحفة بجد


----------



## assuamro (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

تصميم رائع جدا وتنفيد جيد


----------



## assuamro (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على ردودكم


----------



## assuamro (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


هذه الصورة تثبت و تبين الدرج من اعلى وهو منفذ بشكل دائري و صحيح 100% وكما هو في التصميم المبين سابقا .



اضغظ على هذا الرابط ​ 
http://www.gmrup.com/up/photo/Nbj00358.jpg


اعمال الحجر
http://www.gmrup.com/up/photo/gnr01677.jpg
​


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

تصميم جميل وتفيذ اروع سلمت اناملك


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة بس كتير ماخد من العمارة القديمة


----------



## ناادية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحقيقة تصميم رائع جدا الله يوفقك


----------



## raghad (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك
ربما سيكون اختلاف اكثر الاعضاء معك على الدرج فعلا 
براي انا هذا العدد الكبير من الدرجات سيكون متعب خاصة لكبار السن
وفقك الله


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله يا باشمهندس التصميييم رائع وتحس بالعظمة الخارجية للمبنى والله استفدت منه في اضافة بعض الافكار ليا والفففف شكر ليك وعايزة اعرف انا لو عايزة احمل حاجة عشان اعرضها لحضراتكم اعمل ايه او ايه هيا الخطوات اللى اتبعها ؟؟؟ والف شكر


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز 
اعجبني التصميم كثيرا و كذالك السلم الذي زاد المبني فخامة و جمالا
التصميم يظهر قدراتك المعمارية باذن الله
الشئ الذي وجدته غريب أن يكون في فلسطين , هذا المستوي من العمل في ظل الظروف .
الله معكم وفي تقدم مستمر.


----------



## assuamro (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نانسي الرشيدي قال:


> ماشاء الله يا باشمهندس التصميييم رائع وتحس بالعظمة الخارجية للمبنى والله استفدت منه في اضافة بعض الافكار ليا والفففف شكر ليك وعايزة اعرف انا لو عايزة احمل حاجة عشان اعرضها لحضراتكم اعمل ايه او ايه هيا الخطوات اللى اتبعها ؟؟؟ والف شكر


 

الاخت نانسي انا فعلا بكون مبسوط جدا اذا عمت الفائدة على اعضاء المنتدى .... فهذا هو الهدف الاساسي من وضع مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى وقبل ذلك لوجهه الله تعالى .

اما بالنسبة لرفع الملفات والصور 

لا يستطيع اي عضو رفع الملفات من داخل المنتدى الا بعد مستوى معين للعضو وعدد مشاركاته ... حسب علمي .

ولكن باستطاعة العضو تحميل الملفات والصور من مواقع اخرى متخصصة لذلك وبامكانك وضع الروابط في مشاركاتكم.

وهذا موقع لرفع الصور ... ومن ثم يعطيك 3 روابط احد هذه الروابط يمكن وضعة في مشاركتك ومن ثم يقوم المنتدى بعرضها مباشره في مشاركتك .
http://www.upload2world.com/


والف شكر على مروركم


----------



## assuamro (13 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> اخي العزيز
> اعجبني التصميم كثيرا و كذالك السلم الذي زاد المبني فخامة و جمالا
> التصميم يظهر قدراتك المعمارية باذن الله
> الشئ الذي وجدته غريب أن يكون في فلسطين , هذا المستوي من العمل في ظل الظروف .
> الله معكم وفي تقدم مستمر.


 
الله ينور عليك

احد اهداف التصميم كانت كل ما ذكرت فعلا .....((  السلم الذي زاد المبني فخامة و جمالا ))

الاخ محمد ..

اريد ان اوضح لك ولجميع الاعضاء ان الوضع في فلسطين لا يمنعنا من العمل والابداع ..وهناك اعمال اجمل وافخم بكثير , 

في فلسطين مخيمات - قرى - ومدن وحضارة وصناعة وتجارة وعمارة وحركة بناء وفلل وقصور 

وهناك فقراء واغنياء و رؤوس اموال ....

والف شكر على مروركم الكريم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ننتظر منك الشكل النهائي ياهندسة
همتك..............


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله..........لكن عندي سؤال إن أمكن ؟..
ما التقنية المستعملة لزخرفة الأعمدة و النوافذ و الأبواب .........أتمنى أن أجد ردا


----------



## رواء طارق (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة شي روعة وغريب ويعطي فخامة للمبنى 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## اسمهااان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تقبل مرورى المتواضع امام روعة ما سطرت اناملك
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## assuamro (17 نوفمبر 2008)

mehdi_b10 قال:


> ماشاء الله..........لكن عندي سؤال إن أمكن ؟..
> ما التقنية المستعملة لزخرفة الأعمدة و النوافذ و الأبواب .........أتمنى أن أجد ردا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخي الكريم بالنسبه لاعمال الحجر يقوم المهندس مع ( صنايعي الحجر او كما نسميه في فلسطين الدقيق ) بزغرفة الحجر ووضع الشبلونات الازمه لذلك ( ليس كل ما يرسمه المهندس يستطيع صنايعي الحجر انجازه لانه يستعمل جهاز قص الحجر اليدوي ( هذا الجهاز نسميه الصاروخ ) وساقوم بارفاق صوره اثاء التصنيع ) ومرفق صوره لهذا العمل .

وضعتها بهذا الحجم حتى تظهر التفاصيل وشكرا


----------



## احبتى فى الله (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ............زالصراحه المنتدى جميل جدا وانا اول مره اشكارك والفيلا جميله جدا ......


----------



## البوليتكنك (26 نوفمبر 2008)

انا على فكرة شفت هاي الفيلا وهم يشتغلو فيها
بس ما كنت اعرف انك انت اللي صممتها
مشكووووووووووور
وانا دخلت على المنتدى عشان كنت ببحث عن مخطط معماري لبيت صغير ولم اجد شيء ولكن تصادفت مع تصميمك هذا انه جميل وعلى الطبيعة كان اجمل


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

تصميم جميل واعجبني فية تناغم الكتل.....شكرا لك


----------



## assuamro (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على ردودكم الجميلة والمشجعه جدا 

وبارك الله في الجميع واهلا وسهلا بكم


----------



## احمد صالح حابس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا بس لو نشوفها


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2008)

نحن سعداء بالأخوة من فلسطين
مكتب دورا الهندسي و المهندس فوزي الفارا 
فقد حققتما تواجد جيد بهذا الموقع المتميز 
ونتمني لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## assuamro (30 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> نحن سعداء بالأخوة من فلسطين
> مكتب دورا الهندسي و المهندس فوزي الفارا
> فقد حققتما تواجد جيد بهذا الموقع المتميز
> ونتمني لكم دوام التوفيق


 
الاخ محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ...... وانا سعيد لمرورك و لرايك ولهذه الكلمات المشجعة و ساكون اسعد بمعرفتك اكثر ... واعتقد ان المهندس فوزي يشاطرني الراي .

اجمل التحيات والسلامات لك اخي محمد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## assuamro (30 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد صالح حابس قال:


> جميل جدا بس لو نشوفها


 


.... اقدم لك دعوى من هذه اللحظه لزيارتنا وستراها على ارض الواقع ان شاء الله


----------



## vrayman (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله المشروع جميل لكن تعقيبى على السلم 
عدد الدرجات كتيره وثانيا مش عارف ليه حاسه مش ماشى مع التصميم للفيلا


----------



## بو حلفاية حليم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله وفقك الله


----------



## الجرح العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندسنا

فلة رائعة وغريبة ايضا

و فكرة الدرج جميلة جدا حيث الساحة العلوية جدا جميلة ومناسبة و بستطاعك ان تستغلها و تضع فيها حمام سباحة مكشوف و الزرع

تحياتي
الجرح العراقي


----------



## ToOoFi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

رووووووعة البيت عااااااشت ايدك اخوية واتمنالك الموفقية 

اخوك مصطفى العراقي


----------



## technohands (4 يونيو 2009)

التصميم روعة هل بالامكان ترسل لي المخططات اريد ان ابني فلتي بنس التصميم وجزاك اللة خير 

عنوان بريدي [email protected]


----------



## assuamro (25 يوليو 2009)

technohands قال:


> التصميم روعة هل بالامكان ترسل لي المخططات اريد ان ابني فلتي بنس التصميم وجزاك اللة خير
> 
> عنوان بريدي [email protected]


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخي الكريم ان اعتذر منك وذلك لان التصميم من حق صاحب المشروع وبناء على طلبه 

لم اعط التصميم الداخلي لاحد ارجو منك المعذره . وانا في الخدمه اذا كنت تريد المساعده في تصميم منزلك . وان شاء الله تكون افضل واجمل منها بكثير .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## yassereng (11 أغسطس 2009)

تصميم روعه لكن ما فائدة سلم مثل هذا ؟


----------



## naplosy (12 أغسطس 2009)

التصميم فعلا جميل وشكل السلم هادا أوحى لي بفكرة ديكورية أتمنى تنال اعجابك , يمكنك عمل شلال يدفق بين القلبتين من المنصة الظاهرة بالصورة , مع اضافة الأضواء لتعكس جمال هذه الواجة المعمارية .


----------



## المهندس الطمو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

فيلا رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعة


----------



## waleedd (18 يناير 2010)

الله ينور يا عم استاذ والله


----------



## rasool2008 (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## tamersab (20 يناير 2010)




----------



## assuamro (26 يناير 2010)

rasool2008 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا


 
شكرا على مروركم


طيرا حلال ان شاء الله وانا واياك ناكله


----------



## assuamro (26 يناير 2010)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## شمعة حياتي (26 يناير 2010)

ممكن التصميم الداخلي؟
لانه صراحة ابداع


----------



## sail (26 يناير 2010)

Excellent design and very strange in the drawer but is a real beauty I hope to see the Interior Design (Decoration)
Thanks my dear brother


----------



## (( أبو يوسف )) (26 يناير 2010)

التصميم رائع جداً جداً
بس بسألك سؤال 
هل التصميم هذا ببرنامج 3dmax والا لا ؟


----------



## وهج الدموع (27 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله رووووووووووووعه
عجبتني حركة السلالم والدرج عشآن توصل للمدخل

تصميم رائع يعطيك العافيه بجد عليه


----------



## Al Shabah (5 فبراير 2010)

مشاءالله روعه


----------



## سيد صدقى (5 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله جميل جداً


----------



## hermione (5 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اعرف ايه سبب رفع المدخل الرئيسى على ارتفاع 3.3 م ؟
وايه الدور الارضى ؟
وليه مكنش بدروم تحت الارض وخلاص والمدخل فى مستوى الشارع او اعلى بحاجه بسيطه ؟
اسفه عالاطاله


----------



## fadia khateeb (5 فبراير 2010)

masha2alla


----------



## سمير الشعراوى (6 فبراير 2010)

*بصراحه تصميم هاااايل

لكن العيب الوحيد السلالم طويييييييله

يعنى على ماالواحد يطلع فوق تطلع روحه

ههههههههههه
لكن تصميم جميل جدا
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*


----------



## زهدي الكوامله (7 فبراير 2010)

رائع ويا ريت تتكرم وتزودنا بالرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية الكاملة للمبنى .أكيد إذا ما أُلغي الطابق الأرضي أو تحيله الى طابق تسوية وتم تحوير المدخل الرئيسي سيكون أكثر روعة .مشكور على إمتاعنا بالإبداعات .


----------



## زهدي الكوامله (7 فبراير 2010)

رائع ويا ريت تتكرم وتزودنا بالرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية الكاملة للمبنى .أكيد إذا ما أُلغي الطابق الأرضي أو تحويله الى طابق تسوية وتم تحوير المدخل الرئيسي سيكون أكثر روعة .مشكور على إمتاعنا بالإبداعات .


----------



## راضى سيد عبد العلي (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود واجهة جميلة 
ولى سؤال ما هى مساحة هذا التصمييم


----------



## جار الرسول (7 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله تصميم روعه


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله تصميم خارجى ممتاز


----------

